# Movicol(miralax) vs psylium husks?



## Aaron212

I was diagnosed with a lazy bowel when i was 4. Since then i used laxoberal now and then to aid me but normally managed to go without it about once every 5 days.Then when i was 15 i hadn't gone for a week and a half and laxoberal or suppositories wouln't work so i took movicol, 8 a day for 5 days to clear me out. Since the i took a few gulps of laxoberal (or ducolax as i think its now called) every 5 days or so because i wasn't going for myself. I done this for 4 years. About 9 months ago I started on movicol long term use as a preventative (2 a day). It's not that great. I go most days but never feel empty, i always still feel like i need to go but can't and if i don't go one day i feel very uncomfortable until i do go. I've tried changing my dosage up and down and also tried changing my diet but nothing changes.I've been hearing about psyllium husk powder lately and wondered if anyone knew much about itor weather it would be more suitable to me than the movicol.Sorry if this is a bit long winded and thanks in advance.


----------



## em_t

Hiya Aaron,I can completely relate to your situation as well - I've been diagnosed as having slow transit constipation as well. Have you been to see a consultant about the lazy bowel? If you have slow transit constipation, like me, too much fibre can actually be a bad thing, as our bowels won't move it along properly, so if that sounds like you I would definitely avoid psyllium husks because if your bowel is working too slowly the psyllium can actually cause a blockage - particularly if you don't drink enough water. This happened to me once when taking Fybogel as prescribed by my GP. Basically because my insides are too slow, it ended up making the problem a whole lot worse. I would continue on with the Movicol - you can easily up the dose to 4 a day. It doesn't cause any harm to increase it as it is not absorbed by the body. I'm on Dulcolax everyday because my constipation is so bad, so if you've any questions or anything feel free to post on this or PM me. All the bestEm


----------



## Aaron212

Thanks for the swift response.I like ducolax because of that completly empty feeling you get but if i take it at night itmore or less grounds me for the next day. My natural bowel movement used to be about once or twice a week and i have gone by myself a couple of times since with out aid (after using ducolax but before starting on the movicol again)but it was an extremely painful passing both times and i ripped some stuff down there that wasn't made to be ripped.With the movicol i just feel that theres not enough solid to it to drag the rest out if you know whati mean, i don't like it coming out in bits cause then i'm never sure if i'm done.Do you think that i should maybe decrease my dose and just let myself go naturally with the movicol only just softening the rough edges do to speak? Rather than forcing myself to go withexcessive amounts of it! I don't mind not going for a day or two under normal circumstances, but i just hate not going when im pumped full of movicol and know that i should be going!


----------



## em_t

I'd advise you to talk to your GP about it. I find Movicol does tend to make you go in bits all day, which not only is incredibly tiring but then you worry if you've got it all out. I'd keep taking the amount of Movicol you're taking just to keep the stools soft, otherwise you might end up with another fissure. There's also a new drug on the market called Resolor for chronic constipation, its not a laxative but a drug called a prokinetic which speeds up the rate at which your intestines contract. I might be wrong but I think so far its only licensed for women so your GP might not be able to prescribe it but a hospital consultant may be able to prescribe it if they believe it could be effective for you. Btw I'm from Belfast too, good to hear from ya!


----------



## Aaron212

Ok i live right beside the arches health centre so i'll go over there tomorrow. Thanks for everything.It's good to get some friendly advice from some local folk !


----------



## em_t

No worries!


----------

